# FurFright '09, Anyone?



## Shino (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey everyone.
I know that it's more than half a year away in October (right after my B-day, no less), but is anyone else here already making plans for FurFright '09?
I've commisioned BeastCub for my fursuit (Blue wolf), and this'll be my first con, period. Any suggestions?


----------



## AQB52 (Mar 7, 2009)

Missed out last year, but I will hopefully be back in the Dealers' den for '09!


----------



## turbocarl (Mar 7, 2009)

been there last year, had a blast, might try to get there this year too, I'm already going to AC so I donno if I'll be able to go to FF aswell


----------



## WFA (Mar 7, 2009)

Yep, already making plans here  Registration hasn't opened yet, but I have my eyes set on it.


----------



## Shino (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, pre-reg is now open (not sure when it did, but it is now) and ready for regs!
http://www.furfright.org/attendee_registration.htm

I just registered for the Monster reg. It's $25 and covers the entire con.
Since I'll be staying at a friend's house, I didn't register for a room, but there were instructions on how to do so.
See you there!


----------



## Defiant (Mar 23, 2009)

Has anybody tried to register with the hotel yet? I have. ANd they have no record of us being there yet. Wanna know why? Because our room block hasn't been reserved yet. I do know (because the hotel told me this) there is a wedding going on the ENTIRE weekend. I think it's a VERY bad idea to have all of us there if there is a wedding going on the entire weekend. Go to furfright and let them know that this is not a good idea. I also do not believe there will be enough rooms to sleep in as well as enough conference rooms for use between the 2 crowds.
   If these issues were not in place I would have already reserved my room and registered. Not too bright to post dates to the con if we don't have rooms yet. But maybe thats just me. As soon as they fix this fail to be , I'll register.
   I have been there 05-08. Been fun every time. I still plan on going this year.


----------



## Shino (Mar 28, 2009)

A wedding?!? Seriously? Oh, that will be just great.

"Dear, did you enjoy the wedding?"
"I couldn't! There were a bunch of those wierd CSI animals running around!"

Yeah, this will go over _great_. </sarcasm>


----------



## Skyfire (Mar 28, 2009)

I pre-registered last year.  And I'm already looking forward to this convention.  

I'll see if I can get into the artist's alley again.


----------



## ilobmirt (Mar 28, 2009)

I had a blast at FF '08. And due to my help I get in free =^_^= So you bet I'm going!

I hope I could make my own fursuit before the big day :O. And I also have not registered for a hotel room yet. I really dun know who'd want to room with me*0_0*


----------



## Skulldog (Mar 28, 2009)

I'll be there, dealer's den, but since it's a drivable convention, I'm also in for some suiting myself.

Wedding or not, it'll be fun. I'm sure con staff have talked to the Hotel around about it, and even if we do have some company, who cares?


----------



## Defiant (Mar 28, 2009)

I forsee a lack of space and enough room for both groups. Then you will have the immature fur-tards that feel the need to go mess with the "humans". The one ones that need to grow up. 
    The wedding party will most likely be a bunch of  whiney ass yuppies. It's just not a good mix and poor planning.
   I'll still go. Just so I can sit back , drink and watch the mayhem unfold.
Happiness = fursuiter with lots of beer and a LONG straw.


----------



## Morroke (Mar 30, 2009)

If I get a ride I'll be trying to go....

It's pretty close to me, might be a nice change of scenery. I won't have a fursuit, as much as I want one. Probably a tail, I'll commission that from Beastcub in the future. I'll get a t-shirt printed as well.


----------



## Defiant (Mar 31, 2009)

If you live close and can't get a ride , let me know. I'll come get you and bring you back home. I'm well known at furfright (under a different name).


----------



## Shino (Apr 10, 2009)

Same on the carpooling.

If anybody needs a lift either to or from Central Vermont down to FurFright, let me know. Of course, since I'll be staying with a friend in Newington, I'll probably just drop you off at the hotel. Besides, I think it would be fun to spend a few hours in the car with another furry, seeing as there seem to be very few of us in Vermont.

(Yes, this was a shameless bump of my thread)


----------



## Defiant (Apr 10, 2009)

Not many in NH? I've met a few there. Maine sucks. I like hanging with the ones I have met in NH.
  Riding to FF is fine. Ride a douchebag from maine to pittsburgh PA and you will learn to screen people before you ride them that far.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah this thread is over three months old, but I see no reason to create a new one about the same convention.

I'll be there this year again. I was here in '08 and holy shit this con was fuckawesome. Already got a room reserved and I'll be running the Zombie Apocalypse panel again, just like last year.

EDIT: By the way, everyone needs to stop bitching about the wedding. There was a wedding scheduled against us last year, too, and nothing went wrong. IN FACT, the married couple came out to the lobby and started passing out white roses from their wedding to all the furries, thanking us for making their wedding unique.


----------



## Shino (Jun 30, 2009)

W00t! My thread is back from the dead!

Anywho, I want to throw out that if anybody needs a lift from the Central Vermont area, or anywhere along the way, let me know. I'll have room for 1, maybe two if you don't bring a lot.

@Lawl: will you be suiting? It'd be funny getting explaining _that_ to the TSA.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah, I'll be bringing my suit along. TSA really isn't that big of a deal, I've traveled with my suit many times before. When they ask me at the check out counter what's in the box, I just tell them it's a mascot head.


----------



## Shino (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm getting off-topic here, but you should put pics of your suit up on your FA page.

And on-topic: it just occured to me I won't have any place to don my suit once I get there, as I'm staying off-site. Hope the handicapped stall in the bathrooms are clean...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 30, 2009)

Just use the headless lounge. Or find me and use my room, I don't care.


----------



## Vintage (Jul 1, 2009)

i am 90% sure i am going to this.  just look for the guy in the red panda suit flinging demo discs like frisbees.


----------



## Shino (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh, I've been meaning to post this for a while but I keep forgetting:

For those of you that have seen "Awesome Fursuit Dance" on YouTube, you already know what I'm taking about. If not, watch this before continuing (skip to 0:40).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XKCRMnSxz4

Anywho, what I want to do is try to put together something vaugely reminicent of this at FurFright this year. Anyone intrested in working with me on something? And yes, we can choose different music... >.<


----------



## Deretto_Eevee (Jul 5, 2009)

There was a wedding there last year too. They enjoyed seeing us there. A couple of suiters even took pics with the bride and groom. Anywho, going again this year. Already got my room and ride all planned out. <3


----------



## YinYangDragon (Jul 5, 2009)

i might go depending on if i can get a ride and a room >.>


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, my. Looks like there's going to be quite a few guys from the Fur Affinity forums there.

Cool, can't wait!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 6, 2009)

I want to go to Furfright, but I'm... really waffling over it.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 6, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> I want to go to Furfright, but I'm... really waffling over it.



DO IT.

Furfright is fucking great, really. I haven't really had as much fun at a con before.

Of course, I'm a bit biased - it's in my home state, which I love, and I met friends I hadn't seen in almost four years there, so it was like a blast from the past for me.

But it's still damn good. Especially watching drunk people in fursuits try to talk around - that made the con worth it.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 6, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> DO IT.
> 
> Furfright is fucking great, really. I haven't really had as much fun at a con before.


I had a lot of fun at Furfright '06 (went to the con, then to Kyrgyzstan). I consider '06 the second best convention I've ever been to. Ever. Went to Furfright '08 as well.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 6, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> Went to Furfright '08 as well.



Oh, did you? Then you likely saw me there, I'm sure.

But yeah, if you decide to head for a fur con this year, I'd make it Furfright. FF and Megaplex are the only two I go to every year, and I've never regretted going to Furfright once.

I mean, of course, you've been there before so I don't really need to tell you about it, but still. Shit. I love Furfright.


----------



## Shino (Jul 7, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> I want to go to Furfright, but I'm... really waffling over it.


C'mon, more the merrier! Besides, I'd love to meet the infamous Dragoneer...


Baron Von Yiffington said:


> ...it's in my home state...


o.0 Your location says Orlando... explain that...

***

*geekingoutthinkingaboutgoingtotheconwithmyawesomesuitfrombeastcubwhoooo!*


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

Shino said:


> o.0 Your location says Orlando... explain that...



HOME state. It's where I'm from, not where I live now.


----------



## Stahi (Jul 7, 2009)

HAY I WILL BE THERE THAT IS ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW K THX BYE


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

Stahi said:


> HAY I WILL BE THERE THAT IS ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW K THX BYE



OH MY GOD WELL THIS IS WHAT WE NEED, MORE FA FURFAGS


----------



## Itsuya (Jul 7, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Has anybody tried to register with the hotel yet? I have. ANd they have no record of us being there yet. Wanna know why? Because our room block hasn't been reserved yet. I do know (because the hotel told me this) there is a wedding going on the ENTIRE weekend. I think it's a VERY bad idea to have all of us there if there is a wedding going on the entire weekend. Go to furfright and let them know that this is not a good idea. I also do not believe there will be enough rooms to sleep in as well as enough conference rooms for use between the 2 crowds.
> If these issues were not in place I would have already reserved my room and registered. Not too bright to post dates to the con if we don't have rooms yet. But maybe thats just me. As soon as they fix this fail to be , I'll register.
> I have been there 05-08. Been fun every time. I still plan on going this year.



..Wow I feel really bad for that couple


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

Itsuya said:


> ..Wow I feel really bad for that couple



Read my post above. We had the exact same situation last year and the marrying couple LOVED us.


----------



## Shino (Jul 7, 2009)

Stahi said:


> HAY I WILL BE THERE THAT IS ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW K THX BYE


*waves feebly as you race by* Uh, bye? And are the caps really necessary?

Anywho, I wouldn't worry about the wedding. Unless it's a couple of backwards rednecks getting married, I don't see them having a problem with it as long as we're not too intrusive, and vice versa. Besides, maybe all of us suiters should line up throw rice when they're finished. It'll certainly give them something to talk about during their honeymoon...


----------



## ilobmirt (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, I really wished I was there for the wedding, but even without the wedding, FF '08 was Da Bomb.

Now if there is going to be a wedding there this year, I'd <3 to see it. I'm still looking for a room @ the main hotel. It really sux they have been all taken =;_;=

Dragoneer: Do it. It's a goddamned small world... in a good way of course. It was my 1'st con, and I got to know the Con Staff a bit and then, everyone else I met happened to know me somehow. I was surprised it happened like that, but it's awesome. Worth the travel and it's not really expensive at all. (lest you blow your $$$ on art ;3)


----------



## DuncanFox (Jul 7, 2009)

I like FurFright.  I've gone ever since they were holding it in a cabin the woods.

I _don't_ like that they started using the Dorsai for security, though from what I understand, they only did it because they couldn't find the staff.  Hopefully they get rid of them soon.  FurFright was _awesome_ without the Dorsai, and merely "fun" with them.

But honestly, it's a well-run con with plenty to do and cozy atmosphere.  I highly recommend it.



Defiant said:


> I think it's a VERY bad idea to have all of us there if there is a wedding going on the entire weekend. Go to furfright and let them know that this is not a good idea.



It's not FF's fault that the hotel booked a wedding party for the same weekend.  Anyway, furcons and weddings have collided before, and it's usually cool.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> I _don't_ like that they started using the Dorsai for security



They aren't as bad as they are at Anthrocon. I guess only dealing with a few hundred furfags is much less stressful than almost three thousand.


----------



## DuncanFox (Jul 7, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> They aren't as bad as they are at Anthrocon.



Getting shot in the leg isn't as bad as drowning to death.  I'd still prefer neither.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> Getting shot in the leg isn't as bad as drowning to death.  I'd still prefer neither.



Uh... okay. Well, while you're moping around because Dorsai are there, I'll be enjoying myself not letting them bother me and having fun.

But you do what you want to do.


----------



## DuncanFox (Jul 7, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Uh... okay. Well, while you're moping around...





DuncanFox said:


> I like FurFright. ... I highly recommend it.



'kay


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 8, 2009)

Okay, uh... so I may have accidentally gotten a hotel room for Furfright today. The FA: United crew should be crashin' the con with the rest of you fuzzies.  Only downside is it's not in the room block, so I have to pay a bit extra. Worth it.

Now, just to sponge up some money next paycheck to pre-reg.


----------



## Vintage (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah, definitely going to this thing.  trying to pull a fourth guy out of my hat in order to split the two hotel rooms i put on my credit card.  i'll come back here and put the room up if i can't manage to grab someone; you'd be rooming with the coolest motherfucker imaginable (not me, i'd cut my dick off if i thought that highly of myself)



Dragoneer said:


> Okay, uh... so I may have accidentally gotten a hotel room for Furfright today.



newstime:  i have also done things "accidentally", like blow



p.s. we should all suit together.  that would be _faaab_


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 8, 2009)

Hell yeah, we should. I'll be there with my suit and we can go fag it up together somewhere. Hopefully I'll get off my lazy ass and actually make my costume look like a Baron. Going to add a monicle, top hat, cane... that sorta thing.


----------



## Voodoowolf (Jul 13, 2009)

well my home state is there sooo i maybe going if i end up going home for a visit (cross country is a long way tho >.> perhaps if i go as a dealer....


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jul 19, 2009)

DuncanFox said:


> I like FurFright.  I've gone ever since they were holding it in a cabin the woods.
> 
> I _don't_ like that they started using the Dorsai for security, though from what I understand, they only did it because they couldn't find the staff.  Hopefully they get rid of them soon.  FurFright was _awesome_ without the Dorsai, and merely "fun" with them.



The reason the Dorsai were brought in is simply because the con is growing. While FurFright tries very hard to maintain an intimate, "close-knit" feel (and mostly succeeds), the fact remains that it's gotten fairly big, and is only getting bigger. A change in the way security is handled was both necessary and inevitable. The Dorsai did a good, professional job last year. They stepped in when they were needed, and pretty much otherwise left everybody alone. The only real reason for their presence to bother anyone is if that person is up to something that they shouldn't be.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jul 19, 2009)

Holy crap. There's actually a Con that's near me.
And by near me I mean only an hour away. >> Weird.

I don't have a suit or anything, but maybe I'll go anyways. x3


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jul 24, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> Holy crap. There's actually a Con that's near me.
> And by near me I mean only an hour away. >> Weird.
> 
> I don't have a suit or anything, but maybe I'll go anyways. x3



You totally should. Trust me, you do _not_ need a fursuit to fit in or to have a good time at FurFright (or pretty much any other con). This will be my 5th FurFright, and it's proven to be pretty much a guaranteed good time. Of course, it helps to know some people there, but even if you don't, I find FurFright to be an easier place at which to approach and meet new people than one of the larger cons.


----------



## Morroke (Jul 24, 2009)

Bleh..it's coming up so fast. If I save up some money/get a job before then, I'll probably attend.


----------



## WhiteFang (Jul 28, 2009)

Just making sure I have a friend or two to help pay for the room and I'm there! ^^


----------



## WeissVicious (Jul 28, 2009)

I am going with a couple friends. Pretty excited because this will be my first con


----------



## Lyall Sylvan (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks like there's lots of us who are making this our first con...should be a good time, hopefully I'll get to meet some of you.


----------



## Venter (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll be there... and it'll be my first con. And this'll be my first post. So many firsts... anyway, I've frequented other geeky cons (Gencon, Anime Boston, etc.), but this will be my first time attending solo. Hope it's still fun


----------



## Stensca (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm planning on going, but I don't have enough people to get my own room.  Whether or not I make it depends on if I can find a room or not.  I do a lot of anime cons, but I've never been to a furry con.  Hoping to make FurFright '09 my first.

If anybody has space for one more in their room, send me a PM!  I don't take up much space, and I'll of course split the cost of the room.

I have a car and can provide a ride if needed.  I live near Boston.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Aug 9, 2009)

Stensca said:


> I'm planning on going, but I don't have enough people to get my own room.  Whether or not I make it depends on if I can find a room or not.  I do a lot of anime cons, but I've never been to a furry con.  Hoping to make FurFright '09 my first.
> 
> If anybody has space for one more in their room, send me a PM!  I don't take up much space, and I'll of course split the cost of the room.
> 
> I have a car and can provide a ride if needed.  I live near Boston.




A couple of other places you can try:

FurFright LJ Community: http://community.livejournal.com/furfright/
FurFright Message Board: http://furfright.proboards.com/index.cgi?

The Message Board has sections specially devoted to offering and/or looking for room and ride shares.


----------



## Shino (Aug 10, 2009)

Totally didn't know about the message board.

*leaves for a few minutes*

There. I've posted rideshare info.

Thanks for the link!

You know, I didn't think my thread would make it all the way to FurFright when I started it a few months ago...


----------



## Justindzs (Aug 12, 2009)

It looks like a blast this will be my first year. I will be attending as long as I can get a few commissions before hand to pay from my room and such. Also whats the routine for getting a spot in the artist alley? At FWA it was pretty relaxed and just first come first served. But I know that some of the other cons it's a little harder to get a spot.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Aug 12, 2009)

Justindzs said:


> Also whats the routine for getting a spot in the artist alley? At FWA it was pretty relaxed and just first come first served. But I know that some of the other cons it's a little harder to get a spot.



http://furfright.org/artistalley.htm


----------



## Justindzs (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks  for the people that have been before is it hard to get a spot in the AA with the random name draw?


----------



## Voodoowolf (Aug 12, 2009)

WeissVicious said:


> I am going with a couple friends. Pretty excited because this will be my first con



im going with this kid =3 and hopefully will be able to snag a spot for a day in the artist ally!!! should be fun and hopefully i will have my partial suit done as well !!


----------



## da-fox (Aug 13, 2009)

Im gonna try to be there for you all guys.. but cant promess anything since I have some financial problem (not a lot but enough to maybe not be able to be at FF09) Would need some help but well... I hate to ask help to people for cons hehehe
Acutally able to have a room... would need a ride, money for gas and food + registration... I would really like to be a frankensponsor like last year!!

Anyway.. would like to not miss that since what happenned last year! PEople that were there you're awsome!!


----------



## Lkatsuke (Aug 13, 2009)

sounds like fuN! too bad i live in colorado XD


----------



## joey2joey (Aug 13, 2009)

Lkatsuke said:


> sounds like fuN! too bad i live in colorado XD



Me too, at least we have RMFC and don't have to travel out of state like some people.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 13, 2009)

It's gonna be my first too.


----------



## da-fox (Aug 14, 2009)

Edit: Might gonna be there.. have a room and maybe a ride... will have to find $ for registration, food and gas share!!
=^.^=


----------



## starfoxlvr (Aug 16, 2009)

I am going without a doubt, jtigerclaw, katalina, fen-fen, and sethtriggs will be going with me, along with a few peeps i can't name off the top of my head. ^^;;

I have already pre-registered and have got a room with friends. Man, i thought FWA '09 was a blast, i can't wait to get to this con. ^^

It's gonna be a blast meeting all these new furs.


----------



## DArtJunkie (Aug 19, 2009)

FurFright is my 'home con' (CT native) and was my first ever furry con. Can't say enough good things about it! Belic and K'gra are amazing, sweet, and hardworking furs, along with the entire FF staff. They've sucessfully grown what started out as a tiny backyard gathering into an increasingly larger convention that still manages to maintain it's closeknit, family feel. It's less like going to a big convention and more like getting together with a bunch of friends, which I love. :3

I'll be in the Dealer's Room (DWalkerArt) and am _hoping_ to finish a partial in time for the con. We'll see what happens.
Seriously though, anyone who is on the fence? Go. You won't regret it, and we'll be glad to see ya'.


----------



## WeissVicious (Aug 26, 2009)

Voodoowolf said:


> im going with this kid =3 and hopefully will be able to snag a spot for a day in the artist ally!!! should be fun and hopefully i will have my partial suit done as well !!


I concur. There shall be much fun. I think if I am correct this is the third most attended furcon in america? so yeah, we shouldn't have any worries. but I do hope you get a table so I can bother you a lot lol....aaaand a table to eat too


----------



## Zanner (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello there everyone, sorry i have not posted on this forum in like, forever, but i can get quite buisy, plus have internet connection of my own, ect.

Anyway.. Yes, i am definately going to this one, last year's was my first con of any kind, and it was... well i don't think awsome quite covers it, but it apprixmates, heh. However, i have not been abile to find someone i could room with yet, so i was wondering who here had a littile space and a desire to cut down on the room's cost? I am usually quiet, don't snore much, and am usually quite careful about keeping my stuff orderly when away from home. Just shoot me a message/e-mail and we can chat it up some.


----------



## Huntress (Sep 3, 2009)

My Fox mate and I are planning on going, its the first for both of us. So we are extremely excited.


----------



## Shino (Sep 7, 2009)

So yeah, not that anyone cares, but change of plans for me. I'm still going, but I'll actually be staying at the main hotel on a fursuiting floor, as my BF offered me a space in his bed er, um... I mean his hotel room. ^_^

So anywho, it'll be crowded, but at least I won't have to drive a Â½ hour to get some sleep during the con. 

Just out of curiousity, how's everyone planning on getting there? I'm driving myself and Overblood down, is anybody having to fly in, like Baron?


----------



## TheCurryMouse (Sep 11, 2009)

Still dunno if I'm going or not. Hopefully me & my mate will though!


----------



## wolfeye (Sep 20, 2009)

hi there. going to  the con for a day here, any one like to hang out?


----------



## Huntress (Sep 20, 2009)

If my mate and I do end up going I would like to hang, be nice to meet someone from the site there.


----------



## Morroke (Sep 20, 2009)

Mm the con is so close to me, like 45 minutes. Still debating if I can go though, kinda feel a bit out of place if I didn't have a fursuit.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Sep 20, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Mm the con is so close to me, like 45 minutes. Still debating if I can go though, kinda feel a bit out of place if I didn't have a fursuit.



Nonsense! At _any_ furry con, non-suiters outnumber suiters by a healthy margin. There's no reason for you to feel out of place. Just come and be prepared to have fun!


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 20, 2009)

Gah! I wish I could go. It's only two hours from me. Next year. 

But, I wish you all a fun time!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 21, 2009)

I've got my plane tickets, pre-registered, and my plane tickets.

So yeah, I'm definitely going to be there now.


----------



## Shino (Sep 23, 2009)

So I'm curious, now that pre-reg is closed, is anybody still planning on going and simply registering Friday morning? My BF is going to have to get up early to do it. Anybody else gotta wait in line?


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Sep 24, 2009)

Shino said:


> So I'm curious, now that pre-reg is closed, is anybody still planning on going and simply registering thursday morning? My BF is going to have to get up early to do it. Anybody else gotta wait in line?



To my best knowledge, there won't be registration as early as Thursday morning. Typically, FF staff doesn't arrive at the hotel to begin set-up until early Thursday afternoon. Sometime on Thursday afternoon/evening there should be some registration hours, _however_, as far as I know, Thursday registration is _only for those who have pre-registered_, as con ops is still setting up.

As of right now, the FurFright website lists registration hours as:

Thursday TBD (pre-reg only) 
Friday 9am â€“ 7pm 
Saturday 10am â€“ 5pm 
Sunday 10am â€“ 2pm


That's the best info I have at this time. I'll update the thread if I hear anything different.


----------



## Revy (Sep 24, 2009)

i kinda wanna go with my friend and his bf, money is the only issue keeping me from going.


----------



## wolfeye (Sep 24, 2009)

so when ever one geting there


----------



## WeissVicious (Sep 24, 2009)

hmmm so can one go and buy a ticket at the door?


----------



## Shino (Sep 24, 2009)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> To my best knowledge, there won't be registration as early as Thursday morning.


Sorry, I knew that, I meant Friday morning. Edited original post to fix error.


WeissVicious said:


> hmmm so can one go and buy a ticket at the door?


Yep. I think it's slightly more expensive at the door than pre-reg and you'll have to wait in line for a little while, but you're welcome to show up friday morning and register right then and there. My BF is doing it, and I know that a handful of others are too.


----------



## Kanic (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm good to go so far. Heard a lot of good things about this convention and I'll be running a panel there as well. Gonna be a blast


----------



## Miklagard (Sep 25, 2009)

How the ball sack did I miss this? A con in my fucking state??? Oh for fucks sake, I'm in Maine for college and I can't go back. Will I be destined to miss it for 4 years straight? Maybe. But holy shit Waterbury is really close to me. I'm near Torrington and Farmington, so that's what, 40 minutes away? Fucking bad ass regardless!!
This changed everything, yes. Who needs fucking Philadelphia when you have this?


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 26, 2009)

I wish i could go but my parents won't sign the permission form.


----------



## Shino (Sep 27, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> I wish i could go but my parents won't sign the permission form.


 How old are you and where are you coming from?
 If it makes you feel any better, I wanted to go to AnthroCon this year for my first con, but I couldn't because I couldn't afford it, nor could I get the time off from work.
 It's not the end of the world if you can't make the con this year, just keep trying for next year.
 Also, any particular reason why your parents won't let you go? Are they worried about you, or is it they just don't understand why you want to go? Talk with them. It's cutting it a little close, but you might still be able to go if you can work it out.
~Good Luck!


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 27, 2009)

Shino said:


> How old are you and where are you coming from?
> If it makes you feel any better, I wanted to go to AnthroCon this year for my first con, but I couldn't because I couldn't afford it, nor could I get the time off from work.
> It's not the end of the world if you can't make the con this year, just keep trying for next year.
> Also, any particular reason why your parents won't let you go? Are they worried about you, or is it they just don't understand why you want to go? Talk with them. It's cutting it a little close, but you might still be able to go if you can work it out.
> ~Good Luck!


well I'm 14/15 and around the Waterbury area...money isn't really the issue its my mom's "want" for me to be as normal as possible so she doesn't stick out of the crowd.. And there is not  a single convention in Maine (where I am probably moving the next year)


----------



## Miklagard (Sep 27, 2009)

And what part of Maine will you be shipping off too?


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 27, 2009)

Miklagard said:


> And what part of Maine will you be shipping off too?


hmm..i think the lower part of it...near the ocean. that is all the info i shall give.


----------



## Kyzen (Sep 27, 2009)

I wanna go to this so badly... but i have no transportation D:


----------



## ila (Sep 27, 2009)

I would so like to go... but I'm broke, scared and living in Europe <.<


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 27, 2009)

ila said:


> I would so like to go... but I'm broke, scared and living in Europe <.<


why are you scared?


----------



## Kanic (Sep 27, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> why are you scared?



Because it's a furry convention of course


----------



## ila (Sep 28, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> why are you scared?


not fitting in perhaps :/
... and the fact that now that I've moved back in with my parents I would have to explain what I'm doing at a furry convention


... my parents and brothers are just about the only ones that don't know who I am


----------



## Origamigryphon (Sep 30, 2009)

I had the chance to go to Furfright - my brother will be carpooling with some friends to head there - but I made the decision to attend a Susan G. Komen race for the cure 3 mile run that will be on that Sunday. I've been to two cons this year already (FWA and Anthrocon), and though I've been having some PCD, I would rather run and help the fight against the disease that took my mom. <3


----------



## roadkillonroute3 (Sep 30, 2009)

i will be going on sunday only :-/  no one else around me wanted to pay to stay overnight in a hotel...  so ill be sporting my ghost character partial by qarrezel and hopefully my other character roadkill too..  hes  more suiting for this con   if ya see me i like belly rubs and hugs.  i also like playing games in costume!  ghost is a little more reserved but roadkill will be up for most things.   i will be with a chicken, a fox with a blind eye, and another person- i dont know what theyre gunna be yet.   say hi!


----------



## Shino (Oct 1, 2009)

w00t!! Two more weeks! Squeee--

*slaps my fanboy personality down*

Sorry, we now return you to your regularly scheduled forum...


----------



## Ferron (Oct 1, 2009)

O-o See now, This is the kinda stuff that annoys the crap outa me, I live in probly the worst possible place to be a furry fan, CANADA!! No damn con ever comes to canada, And if there is one.. its like some docter phil crap or a dmn anime con, T-T Im so screwed. Plus theres alil age issue but other then that, Id love to go O-o but cant. Lifes a female dog T-T (( No offecne to yall female dogs btw..I just dont think im alowed to swear on here or not..Havent tryed XD))


----------



## Miklagard (Oct 1, 2009)

Ferron said:


> O-o See now, This is the kinda stuff that annoys the crap outa me, I live in probly the worst possible place to be a furry fan, CANADA!! No damn con ever comes to canada, And if there is one.. its like some docter phil crap or a dmn anime con, T-T Im so screwed. Plus theres alil age issue but other then that, Id love to go O-o but cant. Lifes a female dog T-T (( No offecne to yall female dogs btw..I just dont think im alowed to swear on here or not..Havent tryed XD))



Don't worry. I don't think any female dogs are surfing the internet at the moment. Unless of course you are harboring a hyper intelligent dog that I have not heard about 0_o


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 1, 2009)

Ferron said:


> O-o See now, This is the kinda stuff that annoys the crap outa me, I live in probly the worst possible place to be a furry fan, CANADA!! No damn con ever comes to canada...



Howloween - British Columbia
Furthest North - Alberta
ConWild - Alberta
Condition (upcoming) - Ontario
Furnal Equinox (upcoming) - Ontario
Camp Feral! - Ontario
What The Fur (upcoming) - Quebec

I know Canada's a big place, and you may not live anywhere near any of these, but just for the sake of information, ya know?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 1, 2009)

Ferron said:


> I just dont think im alowed to swear on here or not..Havent tryed XD))


Shit
Piss
Fuck
Cunt
Cocksucker
Motherfucker
Tits

Yeah, you can say anything here.


----------



## da-fox (Oct 1, 2009)

Rwarf!
finally tha green fox will be there!


----------



## Ferron (Oct 2, 2009)

Damn canada has the fur going on afterall sweet, To bad im like...in the middle of freaking nowhere. And awesome i can swear here!. <.< well when i get my own car fury cons here i come!! x3 Ty for the info Kiffa, And the swear info baron. 

Also, No im not harbouring a super intelegint dog o-o If i was id be playing chess with it, or makeing it do my work. >-> A giant furry wolf can wish x3 Well Later all!


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 2, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Shit
> Piss
> Fuck
> Cunt
> ...



Whoa, easy there, George Carlin!


----------



## Blimfenheugen (Oct 2, 2009)

Somebody told me that I should tell people I will be attending this event.  But I refuse!


----------



## WolfenPup (Oct 2, 2009)

I want to go to FurFright seeing its only a hour drive from where im at but I cant get the days off from work and the other person that wanted to go dropped out Lol Always got the Canada ones to go to since i'm moving there soon.


----------



## Shino (Oct 3, 2009)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> Whoa, easy there, George Carlin!


What the *bleep* are you *bleep*ing talking about? I can *bleep*ing say whatever the *bleep* I *bleep*ing want to, *bleep*er!

^_^


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 3, 2009)

Its going to be my first year there...can someone tell me whats it like inside?


----------



## WeissVicious (Oct 4, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> Its going to be my first year there...can someone tell me whats it like inside?



it's a hotel. what can ya say about it? lol


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 4, 2009)

WeissVicious said:


> it's a hotel. what can ya say about it? lol



Yeah, this, pretty much. It's just a hotel, but with people in fursuits walking around. Not a huge change or anything.


----------



## Jax (Oct 4, 2009)

Jax (AKA Kataugh) will be there along wid my mates Zidders and Kurzar. We are like ghoast...invisible almost...just look fur the Sanalie in the flight suit. I am there as Kataugh and will be in suit cause otherwise there is just panic and pandemonium...or laughter...I can never remember which. 
I was at Furry Fiesta as Jax but my roo (Zid), who may make an appearance as a bear an my Dobie (Kur)...who will try to keep us from running into everyone are attending their first con. Hey, even greymuzzles can have fun.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 5, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> Its going to be my first year there...can someone tell me whats it like inside?



Not too scary  . We get a good number of fursuiters, but they're still outnumbered by non-suiters, so whether you _are_ a suiter or you're not, don't worry-- you won't be alone or out of place. People there tend to be pretty friendly, for the most part. I see from your profile that you're a female, so if it means anything to you, there does seem to be a higher percentage of female attendees at FurFright than at a lot of other cons. I'm not really sure if any of this really answers your question (for all I know, you're asking about the hotel decor lol), so if you have any other questions, let me know.


----------



## Shino (Oct 5, 2009)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> Not too scary...


 *RAWR!!!*

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Miklagard (Oct 5, 2009)

I found out I'm going back to CT for Columbus day break. I'll be in the fucking state for a few days, but then have to go back before it even starts. FCKKKKKK.


----------



## Aden (Oct 5, 2009)

So turns out I'm actually getting to stop by FF on Saturday. Sweet.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 5, 2009)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> Not too scary  . We get a good number of fursuiters, but they're still outnumbered by non-suiters, so whether you _are_ a suiter or you're not, don't worry-- you won't be alone or out of place. People there tend to be pretty friendly, for the most part. I see from your profile that you're a female, so if it means anything to you, there does seem to be a higher percentage of female attendees at FurFright than at a lot of other cons. I'm not really sure if any of this really answers your question (for all I know, you're asking about the hotel decor lol), so if you have any other questions, let me know.


thanks i was asking about what people are like in there. Anyway now i just have to see if my mom will sign the paper and not freak out about people wearing fursuits and tails...her goal is to be normal as possible so i'll see.


----------



## Shino (Oct 5, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> thanks i was asking about what people are like in there. Anyway now i just have to see if my mom will sign the paper and not freak out about people wearing fursuits and tails...her goal is to be normal as possible so i'll see.


 Do yourself a favor, either tell her it's a cartoon convention, or if you can't stand stretching the truth to your mom, direct her here: http://www.anthrocon.org/about-furry

Just don't under any circumstance try to explain what it's _not_ (i.e. "don't worry, it's not about yiff!"), that _always_ backfires...


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 5, 2009)

Shino said:


> Do yourself a favor, either tell her it's a cartoon convention, or if you can't stand stretching the truth to your mom, direct her here: http://www.anthrocon.org/about-furry
> 
> Just don't under any circumstance try to explain what it's _not_ (i.e. "don't worry, it's not about yiff!"), that _always_ backfires...



There's also a great article from the Hartford Advocate that portrays FurFright in a very good light. They sent an undercover reporter there in search of all kinds of unspeakable behavior, and ended up finding... a bunch of people just having fun lol.

http://www.hartfordadvocate.com/article.cfm?aid=3873#


----------



## Blimfenheugen (Oct 5, 2009)

I remember reading that story when it was first put up there, but that was a long time before I thought I would actually be attending the thing. I should send the link to my mother.  All she knows about "furries" is what I've told her, and I've never told her anything good, because nothing good ever occurred to me as interesting enough to mention.

I think the "no media" rule is silly, though, and I hope that's merely an exaggeration of the reporter (despite reporters' tendency to exaggerate).  Hiding makes it seem like you're hiding, and when the only people willing to "go public" are chewfox or me-circa-2004 types, there's yet more trouble to be had.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 5, 2009)

Blimfenheugen said:


> I think the "no media" rule is silly, though, and I hope that's merely an exaggeration of the reporter (despite reporters' tendency to exaggerate).  Hiding makes it seem like you're hiding, and when the only people willing to "go public" are chewfox or me-circa-2004 types, there's yet more trouble to be had.



_Most_ furry cons have a no-media rule; it's not just FurFright. And there's a good reason for it. The fandom has been burned by the media too many times. Traditionally, they act all friendly and promise a fair story, but that's not how it usually turns out. Stories like the Hartford Advocate one are few and far between, and although it's a nice idea to try to promote the side of the fandom that we'd like people to see more often, it's kind of a naive one-- because the bottom line is that the newspapers, magazines and TV news shows have the final cut. In the editing process they can manipulate things almost any way they want to, so it's better not to give them any ammo to work with in the first place.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 5, 2009)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> There's also a great article from the Hartford Advocate that portrays FurFright in a very good light. They sent an undercover reporter there in search of all kinds of unspeakable behavior, and ended up finding... a bunch of people just having fun lol.
> 
> http://www.hartfordadvocate.com/article.cfm?aid=3873#



i have tried but my mom is really closed minded. I told her it was somekind of cartoon halloween convention. but she thinks that anybody who goes to a convention is a complete weirdo... At least i hope she'll read that link. Thanks!


----------



## joey2joey (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not quite 18 yet, so I can't go (no way in hell am I telling my parents)


----------



## Shino (Oct 6, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> i have tried but my mom is really closed minded. I told her it was somekind of cartoon halloween convention. but she thinks that anybody who goes to a convention is a complete weirdo... At least i hope she'll read that link. Thanks!


I hear you... my parents once saw my suit out drying after a wash during a visit... and I ended up telling her I'd been chosen to be a mascot for a sci-fi con (it was actually FurFright) to avoid the questions that would have come... why, you ask? Because my mom's an avid watcher of CSI and very closed-minded. 'Nuff said, right?

I know it's a long shot... but what about your dad? Mine is/was a lot more chill than my mom, when I was growing up, I'd go to him for all the "wierd" questions...


----------



## ila (Oct 6, 2009)

Shino said:


> I know it's a long shot... but what about your dad? Mine is/was a lot more chill than my mom, when I was growing up, I'd go to him for all the "wierd" questions...




it is reversed for me the only reason my family does not know is that my father would disown me and turn the family against me...

also the more I think about it the more I want to go hopefully next year I'll be better off financially b^-^


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Shino said:


> I hear you... my parents once saw my suit out drying after a wash during a visit... and I ended up telling her I'd been chosen to be a mascot for a sci-fi con (it was actually FurFright) to avoid the questions that would have come... why, you ask? Because my mom's an avid watcher of CSI and very closed-minded. 'Nuff said, right?
> 
> I know it's a long shot... but what about your dad? Mine is/was a lot more chill than my mom, when I was growing up, I'd go to him for all the "wierd" questions...


My entire dads side of my family thinks i look great in it and loves it. they're a lot more cool with it. But then agian my parents are divorced so he doesn't really have any say. that and he lives at least 5 states away. It was also originally my grandma from my dad's side who helped me sew my tail.


----------



## Shino (Oct 6, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> My entire dads side of my family...loves it. they're a lot more cool with it. But then agian my parents are divorced so he doesn't really have any say.


Well, I hate to sound devious... but as long as transportation isn't an issue, all you need is parent's consent, it doesn't matter which one.

Look on the bright side: there's always next year... maybe you could schedule a "trip" with your dad this time next year. (well, that's what you tell your mom. ^_^)


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Shino said:


> Well, I hate to sound devious... but as long as transportation isn't an issue, all you need is parent's consent, it doesn't matter which one.
> 
> Look on the bright side: there's always next year... maybe you could schedule a "trip" with your dad this time next year. (well, that's what you tell your mom. ^_^)


Just that next year instead of taking only 30 miniutes to drive to FF it will  take 5 hours. Oh well once i get my drivers licence i can go to the one in canada for even better AC. Also i don't think there are any cons near north dakota.


----------



## roadkillonroute3 (Oct 8, 2009)

which day would be more entertaining, saturday or sunday? i can only come down for one day and cant decide!


----------



## Furlone (Oct 8, 2009)

Saturday, because on Sunday some people Leave because of work.
But that's my theory. Both days should be definitely good, but don't come on Friday, not much fun then. It all depends on the people that come.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 8, 2009)

roadkillonroute3 said:


> which day would be more entertaining, saturday or sunday? i can only come down for one day and cant decide!



Near the bottom of the page at http://furfright.org/schedule.htm , you can download a .pdf of the schedule so you can see what events are going on each day and make an informed decision.


----------



## roadkillonroute3 (Oct 8, 2009)

i looked at the schedule and still couldnt decide   im leaning more towards saturday.. less rushing around- since im 2 hours away and would have to worry about leaving at a reasonable time sun night since i have class the next day.  thanks for the advice!


----------



## Shino (Oct 8, 2009)

Saturday, definitely. If you're looking to cram as much in as possible in one day, the middle of the con is usually a lot better than "everybody-leaves-early" day.


----------



## badcoin (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm planning to go there because it'll be my first con and that I  need a day to actually enjoy. XP
Hmm...anyone know the last train that goes from Waterbury to Bridgeport to Stamford? 
I just don't understand the Train Schedule thingy...it's confusing. 
I'll be there just Saturday tho. n.n


----------



## Full Neko Alchemist (Oct 11, 2009)

Hiya!
I'm planning to go to FurFright and am in need of transportation.  This will be mai furst Furry Con and I'm just so anxious to go!  I have some friends that are already going to be dere.  I work so I took Friday off to attempt to make this happen.
I live in Massachusetts, and I will only need a ride there since I have a ride back once I get dere.
TYVM ãƒ‹ãƒ£ã‚¹


----------



## Shino (Oct 12, 2009)

Full Neko Alchemist said:


> ...am in need of transportation...


 *To anyone still seeking a ride or a room:*
Go to the Furfright message boards!

http://furfright.proboards.com/index.cgi

There's still a lot of last-minute stuff going on, you'll probably be able to snag what you need.

Good luck!


Oh, and

*Squeeeeeeeee--*


----------



## Blarginator (Oct 14, 2009)

Horribly and stupidly last minute, BUT

I live in Ann Arbor, Michigan, and was wondering if anyone in the area wanted to do a rideshare to Furfright this Thursday?  I can do the ride myself, but 11 hours each way by myself is boring and expensive, and it'd probably be better to have a passenger or 3.  I would absolutely be willing to pick people up in the Ann Arbor or Detroit area, or in Northern Ohio and take them to Furfright and back, the only stipulation being that gas costs are split evenly amongst passengers.

Either that OR if anyone is going from/past/through Michigan on the way to Furfright and has extra space in their vehicle, I would gladly pay my share of gas and buy you guys drinks and/or chocolate at Furfright.  It'll be my second time at the con, and I know for certain that the hotel bar is excellent.

So yeah, if you want a ride or have space there and back, PLEASE let me know ASAP.  I can be reached via a shout or PM on FA (furaffinity.net/user/blarginator) or via IM on AIM or MSN (XXXXXX) or via email (XXXXXX).  Dunno if anyone will read this, but I'm sorta down to the wire and it'd be awesome if I didn't have to do the drive alone.

Thanks!

-Blarg


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 14, 2009)

that sounds like fun, but i can't go. hope you all have fun.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 14, 2009)

HEY ASSHOLES

I'm leaving for CT tomorrow and showing up at the hotel on Friday, so anyone that's from here that I actually like should come find me. I'll be walking around, talking loudly and will have my badge and stuff on.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 14, 2009)

2 more days! :-D


----------



## Shino (Oct 15, 2009)

My B-day just ended! Me and Overblood will be leaving in the morning!

See you there!!!


----------



## Zanner (Oct 15, 2009)

On one of those spiffy new greayhound busses with wifi - i am on my way ^.^

I will see if i can regognize any of you there, heh.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 15, 2009)

Shino said:


> My B-day just ended! Me and Overblood will be leaving in the morning!
> 
> See you there!!!


 Happy late birthday! i don't think a single person will see me


----------



## Kyzen (Oct 15, 2009)

Just found out the con is on my bday weekend and i cant go ;~;


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 15, 2009)

Kyzen said:


> Just found out the con is on my bday weekend and i cant go ;~;


 Its ok *pats shoulder*..maybe next year!


----------



## WeissVicious (Oct 15, 2009)

leaving tomorrow morning


----------



## Vintage (Oct 16, 2009)

Yeah uh totally here

I'll be wearing my badge once I get it


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm here and I'm in room 410. Come say hi if you want, but I'll mostly be walking around instead of in my room.

Already met Shino and Overblood, said hi. HI

EDIT: lols, I got a Furoticon deck. If anyone else bought one and wants to go a couple rounds, let me know. I'm entered in for the tournament tonight (goddamnit I am a fucking sucker for card games), and I want to learn how to play before shit like that.


----------



## Lonewolf (Oct 16, 2009)

i'm so lonly when it comes to conventions and stuff


----------



## Jay Snow (Oct 17, 2009)

So I am here in the over flow hotel. this is my first furcon and i am excited and very tired, and even scared. Scared that I am going to be lost and that what I brought to wear is not going to go over well. First impressions to ones community is very stressful. 
Anyone got any words of wisdom for me?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 17, 2009)

Where are all you smelly fucks hiding?

So far all I've met is Shino and Vintage.


----------



## Vintage (Oct 17, 2009)

i think tomorrow morning's waterpark day for me. shouldn't be too packed at that point and i've yet to go.

i went up to the arcade yesterday, too, and saw no one. no one. are you fucking kidding me? who can't drop five bucks on a couple of games of skeeball? they've got mad games up there and no one's taking the bait.



Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Where are all you smelly fucks hiding?
> 
> So far all I've met is Shino and Vintage.



shoulda done a dinner. food is the number one bait for a smelly fuck

we can still do one, but i don't know if anyone's gonna get the message. i'm open either today or tomorrow.  let me know if you wanna do it up at the hotel restaurant or order a pizza or something if you guys get this in time. i'll check this from my phone.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 17, 2009)

Vintage said:


> we can still do one, but i don't know if anyone's gonna get the message. i'm open either today or tomorrow.  let me know if you wanna do it up at the hotel restaurant or order a pizza or something if you guys get this in time. i'll check this from my phone.



I'm going with my father to get dinner at the hotel restaurant. You can join us if you want. I'll PM you my phone number.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 17, 2009)

where do you register? like what part of the hotel?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 17, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> where do you register? like what part of the hotel?



From the front entrance, look straight. Ask the guys with the orange Furfright shirts. They'll show you.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks...its my first time and i get confused easily...anyway i can't wait till tomarrow!!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 18, 2009)

Well, I've checked out and I'm staying with an in-state friend until my flight tomorrow. Was fun meeting the two of you, Shino and Vintage. Was hoping to see more people from FAF there, but no luck.

All in all, it was pretty good. Got to do lots of fursuiting and fucking around with friends I haven't seen in a long time. I'll write more about it later, I'm tired and want to go find some lunch.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 18, 2009)

FF was pretty good...one of the guys in the arcade almost lost my badge...but it was fun..although i think it would've been better if i went on Saturday.


----------



## Vintage (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah, it was a pretty good time, even though I only really saw and talked to baron. Did meet a few cool people though. I'll totally write more later, as there's really only one glaring thing that went wrong during the course of the weekend.


----------



## Zanner (Oct 19, 2009)

Ahh, yes, that's all she wrote, as they say. this con was so differint for me - i actually knew like, five times more people then at any other, i loved it. however, everything else went pretty slowly - i think i am going to volunteer next year ^.^

Also, did not really ask who who was from this forum, soo.. yeah, i may have met you or not. But i kinda met shino, that was cool (he was in suit)

Anyway, i have a few hours to kill untill my 2pm bus, so, let's see what happens then.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 19, 2009)

Zanner said:


> But i kinda met shino, that was cool (he was in suit)



Was he ever NOT in suit? I didn't see Shino out of suit once. :V


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 19, 2009)

Did anyone spot a big blue lion? :3


----------



## Zanner (Oct 19, 2009)

Origamigryphon said:


> Did anyone spot a big blue lion? :3



Heh, maybie, but some things are just a blur.


----------



## WeissVicious (Oct 19, 2009)

got back from furfright 4am on monday. it was my first con and i soaked every bit of it for what its worth. it was all i expected and more. kinda sad that I came in with my friend knowing nobody. met a few people, said hi to a few artists. so i was pretty much walking around all day until the dance party lol


----------



## Aden (Oct 19, 2009)

Masquerade kicked aaaaasssssss

I think I'm gonna enter next year and play some geeturr


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 19, 2009)

Aden said:


> Masquerade kicked aaaaasssssss



oh god yes

Bellic: "STAGE NINJA WENT DOWN HARDER THAN FURAFFINITY"

Que entire audience standing up and applauding for two minutes straight.


----------



## Aden (Oct 19, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> oh god yes
> 
> Bellic: "STAGE NINJA WENT DOWN HARDER THAN FURAFFINITY"
> 
> Que entire audience standing up and applauding for two minutes straight.



The best

I still want to meet and chat with that dude. Maybe next year.

\I also have a soft spot for self-loathing humor.


----------



## Shino (Oct 21, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> Was he ever NOT in suit? I didn't see Shino out of suit once. :V


Uhh... I was out of suit a little, but pretty rarely. (Gah, I don't know how Duncan does it, but I am _definitely_ investing in a cooling vest...) I marked my territory in the lobby. *growls* _MY COUCH!_



Aden said:


> Masquerade kicked aaaaasssssss


 Arugh! I missed all of it! By the time I got back from dinner, retrieved my badge and suit from my room, there were so many people I couldn't even get _near_ the ballroom, let alone get in and watch. I ended up missing the whole thing and sitting in the lobby waiting for it to end.

Meh.

Saw the video of V dancing though. Wow. *opens up WMP and listens to the song*


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 21, 2009)

shino....were you there sunday? oh and what kind of fursuit do you have..i might of seen you there.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 21, 2009)

never mind....I did see you there! ^^


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 21, 2009)

I uploaded a short clip of Scape the Goat's bag pipe performance to youtube, for those that missed it during the masquerade. It was SO GOOD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1kZZrfWm0c


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone catch any video of the robot guy? Or better.. the ninjas doin' their moves? I was too fucking short to see over the dude's big head in front of me.. so I missed the flip-faceplant.. or whatever it was. -__-;

ALSO.. >> If anyone has any video of PatchesHyena dressed as the silent hill bobble-headed nurse, doing the creepy walk.


----------



## Ilvenis (Oct 21, 2009)

Who was the gazelle?  That was a really good head piece.


----------



## Ilvenis (Oct 21, 2009)

SugarMental said:


> ALSO.. >> If anyone has any video of PatchesHyena dressed as the silent hill bobble-headed nurse, doing the creepy walk.



Was like I was watching Silent Hill again:grin:


----------



## FluffMouse (Oct 21, 2009)

She scared me at first. xD But then she took off the mask thing, and my boyfriend got a commission from her, and we started talking about how tall men with long hair are hawt. (IE I think she had a crush on my boyfriend) x3

>> Yeah.
I scared my friend by asking her to do the walk at him though. Fun times.


----------



## WeissVicious (Oct 21, 2009)

...Shino you weren't the blue wolf were you? it was like, kind of white but tipped with blue, it was kinda realistic and it looked like you had glitter on your back :/


----------



## Vintage (Oct 22, 2009)

oh yeah, you did a great job with that zombie apocalypse panel, baron!


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 22, 2009)

Vintage said:


> oh yeah, you did a great job with that zombie apocalypse panel, baron!



Fuckin A, that shit was awesome. Better than 2008's, too. Hopefully I'll be coming back in 2010 - it'd give me an excuse to travel back for a third time.


----------



## KittMouri (Oct 22, 2009)

Ferron said:


> O-o See now, This is the kinda stuff that annoys the crap outa me, I live in probly the worst possible place to be a furry fan, CANADA!! No damn con ever comes to canada, And if there is one.. its like some docter phil crap or a dmn anime con, T-T Im so screwed. Plus theres alil age issue but other then that, Id love to go O-o but cant. Lifes a female dog T-T (( No offecne to yall female dogs btw..I just dont think im alowed to swear on here or not..Havent tryed XD))



If it makes you feel any better, New York isn't any better for conventions   On a plus note, Canada is GORGEOUS!!! If I go to a convention..actually, the only one I've ever been to has been AC this past summer...I have to travel out of state.  Get your passport and come on down for a visit.


----------



## Shino (Oct 22, 2009)

WeissVicious said:


> ...Shino you weren't the blue wolf were you? it was like, kind of white but tipped with blue, it was kinda realistic and it looked like you had glitter on your back :/


 Yep, that was me! (For pics click the pawprint to the left). I marked my territory and spent a good amount of time in the lobby.


Vintage said:


> oh yeah, you did a great job with that zombie apocalypse panel, baron!


 I'm so pissed 'cause they scheduled your panel during the fursuit parade, so I had to choose. I didn't think anybody else would show because of the bad scheduling. Figures. *shakes fist in anger at scheduling manager*

Oh, and while I'm at it: *shakes fist at hotel manager*


----------



## WeissVicious (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah Shino i didn't know that was you, my bad. I would have said hi if I had known.

Yeah I don't like the noob manager either. well, the staff didn't really like us anyhow either and they have seen us for years. I hope bellic gives the manager a nice hook rofl. I hope we can go back to that hotel, despite the staff it really was a nice place


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 22, 2009)

Shino said:


> I'm so pissed 'cause they scheduled your panel during the fursuit parade, so I had to choose. I didn't think anybody else would show because of the bad scheduling. Figures. *shakes fist in anger at scheduling manager*



I know, I was grumpy about that too, because I couldn't be IN the parade. But it still went over really well. It was standing room only for most of the panel, but tapered off at the end.


----------



## Kanic (Oct 23, 2009)

Simply put. FurFright 09 fricken rocked!


----------



## Shiekra Tora (Oct 24, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> I know, I was grumpy about that too, because I couldn't be IN the parade. But it still went over really well. It was standing room only for most of the panel, but tapered off at the end.



Waka waka


----------



## Shino (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry to continue to bump the thread, but did anybody else get con crud?
I've just ended the last week and a half of hacking cough, sore throat and suffy nose. Anybody else get sick, or did all you furries come out squeaky clean? *envious stare*


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 28, 2009)

I still want to know if anyone spotted my brother, the big blue lion. Link to everyone's photo galleries!


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 28, 2009)

Shino said:


> Sorry to continue to bump the thread, but did anybody else get con crud?
> I've just ended the last week and a half of hacking cough, sore throat and suffy nose. Anybody else get sick, or did all you furries come out squeaky clean? *envious stare*


i'm not sick...anyway hope you get better.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 28, 2009)

Shino said:


> Sorry to continue to bump the thread, but did anybody else get con crud?
> I've just ended the last week and a half of hacking cough, sore throat and suffy nose. Anybody else get sick, or did all you furries come out squeaky clean? *envious stare*



Yeah, same here. The worst of it is over, but I'm still coughing a bit.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 28, 2009)

Shino said:


> Sorry to continue to bump the thread, but did anybody else get con crud?
> I've just ended the last week and a half of hacking cough, sore throat and suffy nose. Anybody else get sick, or did all you furries come out squeaky clean? *envious stare*


I got the crude, but it only took me out for a day. =P


----------



## Aden (Oct 29, 2009)

None here, just the usual post-con depression. It sucks going from awesome fantasy land with artists and games and events and giant anthro animals walking around everywhere to... college.


----------



## ilobmirt (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeppers, I got the best of both worlds. I had my heart strings tugged and my lungs filled with that wonderfull yellow green phlem. Too bad I had to rest for like a week to get rid of it. I would have loved hosting....

_*ConCrud Con 2009*_

"Best con to ever exist since FF '09"


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 29, 2009)

Aw, I wanna hear about the heartstring pulling!  I'm a hopeless romantic. I love hearing stories.


----------



## Shino (Oct 29, 2009)

ilobmirt said:


> _*ConCrud Con 2009 - *_"Best con to ever exist since FF '09"


 *runs away screaming*


----------



## ilobmirt (Oct 29, 2009)

=^_~= You might have a point there Shino... It needs a better slogan! >:O


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Oct 30, 2009)

I got a pretty serious case of bronchitis from FF - so yeah, I got hit with concrud hard. I'm over it now but for about five days after the con I was in bed all day, it sucked.

Anyway, in case you aren't a LJ member, the staff is looking for the following people:

Roomah/Raamah
Zowie
Subway
Kitem
Kyraeus
Karn Heartfire
Cassandra Rising
Koebi Moonlight

because they left stuff behind at the convention. If you are one of these people, or know them, send an e-mail to furfright2009@furfright.org to get your stuff back.

Also, apparently, someone left a whole fursuit in a hotel room, too. They mentioned that on LJ a while ago. I don't know how someone manages to lose or forget their fursuit, but they did.


----------

